# Days in uk calculation



## Simac72 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi
I am new to the forum and new to being an expat. I am from the uk and living in UAE. I started my tax free year on 1st of January and was trying to get a definitive answer on how many days I am allowed back in the uk up until April. Any help would be great


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Simac72,

Residency is a very complex area and the existing HMRC UK residency rules changed with effect from the current tax year (2013/14) which involves the new statutory residence test (SRT). 

Your individual circumstances such as home, work, family etc. in the UK will determine how many days you can visit the UK for without becoming UK resident for tax purposes so your individual circumstances would need to be looked at in more detail before a definitive answer could be given.


----------



## swisspat (Jun 2, 2014)

You may find these two Apps very useful to calculate your days and then count the days you are allowed in the UK, there are two key Apps that I would recommend for Expats in this space:

From BLP Tax (search BLP Tax App in the Apple App Store
1. This calculates your days allowed in the UK by answering some simple questions. 

2. From TracKingDays (search trackingdays (one word) in the Apple App store. This App keeps an ongoing track of your overseas days & nights so you do not have to worry about spreadsheets and know where you stand quickly.

The UK's Statutory Residence Test (SRT) governs this area.
You should always check with a professional / accountant for your personal circumstances and in this case to see if days are calculated on a pro-rata basis.
It's also important to remember, that you need to spend more time in another country than you do in the UK if you wish to remain non-resident.


----------

